Ask: What is most significant pillar of your Startup? Team, Product or Market? - nishant_K_gupta
======
mooreds
The tech stars folks think team is most important:
[https://www.codementor.io/startups/tutorial/investors-
look-s...](https://www.codementor.io/startups/tutorial/investors-look-startup-
projects-open-qa-techstars-founder-david-cohen)

